# Options for my attic



## bbelmont83 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have blown in cellulose insulation in the attic. I have soffit vents(still without baffles) and 2 roof turbines. I have nothing on the underside of the roof. Which is what I am wondering about. Should I have some form of insulation on the underside of the roof? I think what I worry most about is moisture. If I unblock my soffits and install baffles can I have something between my rafters?

Also, I have high ceilings in part of my home. This creates giant step ups in some areas. The builders or whoever, just used fiberglass bats to cover the step ups. In other words, we have cellulose on the lower level, bats covering the vertical step up and cellulose on the upper level. Would that be a possible "hotspot?" 

And just a random question.....Can I cover my insulated AC ducts with extra cellulose to better insulate them? The AC unit in the attic was placed on the far side of the house running ducts all the way across. They also split a duct way too many times(i think). Obviously I have AC problems as well.:thumbup:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You would be far better off with a ridge vent not just those silly vents you have now that do nothing but vent a circle. Ridge vents vent the whole roof.
If you install them the old vents need to go.

Take a look at this zone chart to see if you even have the right amount of insulation.
http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table

The attic needs to be air sealed, which simply means sealing up all the holes where lights, ceiling fans, any wiring was run through the plates with spray foam.

Adding insulation to the rafters will do 0 good, I would not suggest it but you would use a reflective barrier instead.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

Insulate everything else before you put a radiant barrier under the rafters, especially if you're not in zones 1-3. As inexpensive as radiant barrier is now, it still takes a long time to pay for itself unless you are in those zones where you are cooling far more than you are heating. You would think that it would reflect the heat back into the house as well as it keeps it out, but it doesn't-- and it keeps the sunny days from warming up your house.


----------



## bbelmont83 (Aug 15, 2012)

The ridge vent was just too much work for me to do at the time. I would have one put in when I have my roof replaced though. The turbines did make a marginal difference though. At least 20 degrees.

Air sealing is probably something that needs to be done though. I have not really looked that closely. But judging by everything else I am guessing it has not been done.

I am unsure of radiant barriers. I have read a buttload on them this year but remain undecided. Maybe if I could see one in real life.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Unless you have a bunch of HVAC in the attic, radiant barriers are worthless a majority of the time.

They have been shown to be statistically insignificant once you have a decent R-Value.


----------



## bbelmont83 (Aug 15, 2012)

I do have a bunch. All of my ducting which runs all the way across the house. The unit is on the far side of the house.

How about longevity of cellulose? I'm guessing it's the original insulation from 92. I'll take a pic in a minute.


----------



## bbelmont83 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok so a quick couple of pics. Right off the bat I found an area with no insulation however that's over the front porch. The other area is the ac unit which is in a bad spot.


----------



## bbelmont83 (Aug 15, 2012)

bbelmont83 said:


> Ok so a quick couple of pics. Right off the bat I found an area with no insulation however that's over the front porch. The other area is the ac unit which is in a bad spot.


Almost forgot pictures....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What a mess there's areas with 0 insulation, the rest looks way under insulated.


----------



## bbelmont83 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ya tell me about it. I've always hated it and should have done something sooner. Anyway, there is zero insulation above the front porch in the picture and above the garage. I believe I'll start working on this bit by bit. Maybe I can post a video on YouTube of the whole attic to let you guys see how bad it all is.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Does look underinsulated in spots. You could roll out the unfaced batt insulation perpendicular to the joists


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The area above the front porch (assuming that it is exterior space) does not require insulation.

Air seal and insulate.

Cut the straps on the ductwork down so they are tight to the floor, air seal all the top plates, penetrations, etc, loose blow additional insulation over the ductwork and blow it all up to and R-50.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Wrap the exposed ductwork with more fiberglass is you want to as well (un-faced).


----------



## bbelmont83 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. The porch is exterior space. I also took video if anyone is interested. It shows more of the attic.


----------

